# Messi: La Liga da ragione al Barça.



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2020)

Prosegue la saga Messi. Con una mossa probabilmente senza precedenti, La Liga si è "intromessa" in una vicenda di calciomercato, emettendo un comunicato ufficiale in cui supporta la posizione del Barcellona e dichiara che il trasferimento di Messi potrà avvenire solo dopo il pagamento dei 700 milioni della clausola rescissoria. A questo punto, la battaglia di Messi sarà di fatto contro l'intero sistema calcistico spagnolo.


----------



## sipno (30 Agosto 2020)

E ci mancherebbe... Esistono i contratti per quale motivo se no? Se poi lo perderà a zero sono fatti loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2020)

Tutto sto casino solo per andare al City? Mah staremo a vedere


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2020)

che si schierassero dalla parte del Barca era scontato, hanno già perso Ronaldo, senza Messi la Liga se la guardano in 4 gatti.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che si schierassero dalla parte del Barca era scontato, hanno già perso Ronaldo, senza Messi la Liga se la guardano in 4 gatti.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2020)

non è la prima volta che si intromettono sui trasferimenti. 

non ricordo, era forse per neymar al psg?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è la prima volta che si intromettono sui trasferimenti.
> 
> non ricordo, era forse per neymar al psg?



Esattamente.
Su neymar fu una rosicata esagerata, qui il barcellona ha ragione, con buona pace di messi. Andranno in tribunale e ci sarà un casino


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che si schierassero dalla parte del Barca era scontato, hanno già perso Ronaldo, senza Messi la Liga se la guardano in 4 gatti.



Ma magari.


----------



## sipno (30 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Su neymar fu una rosicata esagerata, qui il barcellona ha ragione, con buona pace di messi. Andranno in tribunale e ci sarà un casino



Ma poi non capisco che causa vuole fare... Ha un contratto e poteva liberarsi a Giugno. Io sono allibito


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prosegue la saga Messi. Con una mossa probabilmente senza precedenti, La Liga si è "intromessa" in una vicenda di calciomercato, emettendo un comunicato ufficiale in cui supporta la posizione del Barcellona e dichiara che il trasferimento di Messi potrà avvenire solo dopo il pagamento dei 700 milioni della clausola rescissoria. A questo punto, la battaglia di Messi sarà di fatto contro l'intero sistema calcistico spagnolo.



Come detto fin dall'inizio, potrebbe essere tutta una pantomima per far dimettere subito l'attuale presidente, restare al Barça, far rieleggere Laporta e poi diventare presidente a fine carriera.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prosegue la saga Messi. Con una mossa probabilmente senza precedenti, La Liga si è "intromessa" in una vicenda di calciomercato, emettendo un comunicato ufficiale in cui supporta la posizione del Barcellona e dichiara che il trasferimento di Messi potrà avvenire solo dopo il pagamento dei 700 milioni della clausola rescissoria. A questo punto, la battaglia di Messi sarà di fatto contro l'intero sistema calcistico spagnolo.



L’associazione dei club da ragione ad un club!

Che sorpresa!

Facciamo la stessa cosa con i Parenti di Messi!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> che si schierassero dalla parte del Barca era scontato, hanno già perso Ronaldo, senza Messi la Liga se la guardano in 4 gatti.



Neymar, pausa, Ronaldo, pausa, Messi ...

Declino?


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe... Esistono i contratti per quale motivo se no? Se poi lo perderà a zero sono fatti loro.



Ma tu hai letto il contratto x sapere cosa c'è scritto e chi ha ragione?


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Su neymar fu una rosicata esagerata, qui il barcellona ha ragione, con buona pace di messi. Andranno in tribunale e ci sarà un casino



Io non sono per niente convinto...dipende tutto da come é scritto il contratto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2020)

come fate a dire chi ha ragione senza il contratto in mano???

boooooooooooooooooooooo...................


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io non sono per niente convinto...dipende tutto da come é scritto il contratto



ma appunto ahahah qui hanno tutti la soluzione ma come possono averla?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma poi non capisco che causa vuole fare... Ha un contratto e poteva liberarsi a Giugno. Io sono allibito



Io trovo scandaloso e ridicolo il comportamento di messi


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io non sono per niente convinto...dipende tutto da come é scritto il contratto



Si infatti. Se c’è scritto al termine di ogni stagione in maniera vaga ha ragione.
Se c’è la data credo si possa attaccare al manico di Koeman


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2020)

Alla fine resterà al Barca, e sarà l'unico a guadagnarci.


----------



## King of the North (30 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Alla fine resterà al Barca, e sarà l'unico a guadagnarci.



Perdonatemi ma come fate ancora a dire che alla fine rimarrà al Barca? Non si è nemmeno presentato al raduno. La posizione di Messi è chiara. Ora entrambe le parti sono rigide ma per il bene di tutti si incontreranno e cercheranno la soluzione migliore. Non andrà via a zero, il City fará un’offerta congrua, probabilmente con diverse contropartite, e si volterà pagina.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2020)

Ma che sorpresa che I club spagnoli diano ragione al Barcellona, non me lo aspettavo proprio

Non possono perdere Messi, dopo Neymar e CR7


----------



## Maximo (30 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prosegue la saga Messi. Con una mossa probabilmente senza precedenti, La Liga si è "intromessa" in una vicenda di calciomercato, emettendo un comunicato ufficiale in cui supporta la posizione del Barcellona e dichiara che il trasferimento di Messi potrà avvenire solo dopo il pagamento dei 700 milioni della clausola rescissoria. A questo punto, la battaglia di Messi sarà di fatto contro l'intero sistema calcistico spagnolo.



Ma è abbastanza ovvia questa presa di posizione, se Messi dovesse andarsene infatti, si impoverirebbe tutto il movimento calcistico spagnolo, e non parlo solo a livello tecnico. Nel mondo in tanti seguono il Barca perchè c'è Messi. Senza considerare ciò che Messi porta a livello di sponsor...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2020)

Messi ha sbagliato di brutto. Non deve dimenticare che se non è rimasto un nano deve ringraziare il Barca. Al livello umano siamo lontani da Baresi o Redondo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prosegue la saga Messi. Con una mossa probabilmente senza precedenti, La Liga si è "intromessa" in una vicenda di calciomercato, emettendo un comunicato ufficiale in cui supporta la posizione del Barcellona e dichiara che il trasferimento di Messi potrà avvenire solo dopo il pagamento dei 700 milioni della clausola rescissoria. A questo punto, la battaglia di Messi sarà di fatto contro l'intero sistema calcistico spagnolo.



Comportamento orribile del giocatore nei confronti del club che gli ha dato e gli stava dando tutto. 

Non capisco assolutamente qualsiasi club che farebbe carte false per accaparrarselo: costa cifre fuori dal mondo ed è in fase calante evidente. Inoltre, un giocatore da solo non assicura la vittoria della Champions League (anzi solitamente premia il gioco corale e la grande organizzazione), per contro il rischio che floppi è forte e concreto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prosegue la saga Messi. Con una mossa probabilmente senza precedenti, La Liga si è "intromessa" in una vicenda di calciomercato, emettendo un comunicato ufficiale in cui supporta la posizione del Barcellona e dichiara che il trasferimento di Messi potrà avvenire solo dopo il pagamento dei 700 milioni della clausola rescissoria. A questo punto, la battaglia di Messi sarà di fatto contro l'intero sistema calcistico spagnolo.



curioso di capire come andrà a finire questa storia. Mi sembra improbabile che qualsiasi squadra si presenti per pagare il cartellino di Messi, visto che già ingaggiarlo a 40/50 netti sarebbe un costo enorme. Ma, quindi, Messi rimane scontento per 1 anno al Barca? non ci credo dai.


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Se c’è scritto al termine di ogni stagione in maniera vaga ha ragione.
> Se c’è la data credo si possa attaccare al manico di Koeman



Appunto. Lo sanno solo loro cosa c'è scritto. Mia opinione é che se messi insiste così l'interpretazione da dare sia la prima..


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Lo sanno solo loro cosa c'è scritto. Mia opinione é che se messi insiste così l'interpretazione da dare sia la prima..



Io penso sia il contrario. Il Barcellona noi si opporrebbe cosi, non avrebbe dove appigliarsi. Messi insiste sul fatto che col covid slittano anche le clausole...


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2020)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi ma come fate ancora a dire che alla fine rimarrà al Barca? Non si è nemmeno presentato al raduno. La posizione di Messi è chiara. Ora entrambe le parti sono rigide ma per il bene di tutti si incontreranno e cercheranno la soluzione migliore. Non andrà via a zero, il City fará un’offerta congrua, probabilmente con diverse contropartite, e si volterà pagina.



Mia sensazione. Il Barca non lo lascerà andar via facilmente, più facile ci sia una rivoluzione alle alte sfere societarie. Molto dipenderà anche da quanto il City sia disposto a spendere. Personalmente, non so se sia un affare svenarsi per questo Messi.


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io penso sia il contrario. Il Barcellona noi si opporrebbe cosi, non avrebbe dove appigliarsi. Messi insiste sul fatto che col covid slittano anche le clausole...



Beh ma se nel contratto c'è scritto che la clausola é valida fino al termine della stagione sportiva o fino a 10 giorni dall'ultima partita giocata, é ovvio e scontato che la clausola sia ancora valida. Il Barca é disperato e deve far passare davanti ai tifosi Messi come il cattivo.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma se nel contratto c'è scritto che la clausola é valida fino al termine della stagione sportiva o fino a 10 giorni dall'ultima partita giocata, é ovvio e scontato che la clausola sia ancora valida. Il Barca é disperato e deve far passare davanti ai tifosi Messi come il cattivo.



No assolutamente. Se c’è una data precisa per svincolarsi va rispettata, c’è poco da fare


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No assolutamente. Se c’è una data precisa per svincolarsi va rispettata, c’è poco da fare



ma se la data non c'è cambia tutto perchè la stagione sportiva non è finita il 30 giugno quest'anno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Agosto 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Comportamento orribile del giocatore nei confronti del club che gli ha dato e gli stava dando tutto.
> 
> Non capisco assolutamente qualsiasi club che farebbe carte false per accaparrarselo: costa cifre fuori dal mondo ed è in fase calante evidente. Inoltre, un giocatore da solo non assicura la vittoria della Champions League (anzi solitamente premia il gioco corale e la grande organizzazione), per contro il rischio che floppi è forte e concreto.



Io spero nei flop di cr7 e Messi così forse la smettiamo di considerarli erroneamente i Goat. Devono fallire loro e chi li strapaga.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Messi ha sbagliato di brutto. Non deve dimenticare che se non è rimasto un nano deve ringraziare il Barca. Al livello umano siamo lontani da Baresi o Redondo.



Redondo uomo vero, homo di altri tempi,quando l'etica ,l'educazione e una stretta di mano valevano ancora qualcosa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Redondo uomo vero, homo di altri tempi,quando l'etica ,l'educazione e una stretta di mano valevano ancora qualcosa.



 Sono contento che ti ricordi di un uomo di principio come Redondo. Aveva uno stipendio importante e ha rinunciato a tanti soldi per essere in pace con se stesso e per rispetto della società Milan. Ha pure rinunciato al mondiale 98 per quel scemo di Passarella. A quell'epoca nel suo ruolo era il mio preferito . In assoluto lui e Rijkaard davanti alla difesa sono i miei preferiti. Aggiungerei anche Pirlo( ma inn questo momento mi sta sulle p....
Ma quando si parla di spessore umani Redondo è qualcosa di unico.


----------



## mil77 (30 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No assolutamente. Se c’è una data precisa per svincolarsi va rispettata, c’è poco da fare



Senza dubbio. Ma secondo me ci fosse scritta una data non succederebbe tutto sto casino


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma se la data non c'è cambia tutto perchè la stagione sportiva non è finita il 30 giugno quest'anno



Appunto dipende tutto da questo secondo me


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Sono contento che ti ricordi di un uomo di principio come Redondo. Aveva uno stipendio importante e ha rinunciato a tanti soldi per essere in pace con se stesso e per rispetto della società Milan. Ha pure rinunciato al mondiale 98 per quel scemo di Passarella. A quell'epoca nel suo ruolo era il mio preferito . In assoluto lui e Rijkaard davanti alla difesa sono i miei preferiti. Aggiungerei anche Pirlo( ma inn questo momento mi sta sulle p....
> Ma quando si parla di spessore umani Redondo è qualcosa di unico.



Vero.

Mi piaceva anche Desaily comunque. Il gol al Barcellona è ancora davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io spero nei flop di cr7 e Messi così forse la smettiamo di considerarli erroneamente i Goat. Devono fallire loro e chi li strapaga.



Mi spiace, ma avrai tanto da aspettare. Quei due sono dei fenomeni, hanno segnato un'epoca infinita come nessuno prima di loro e io sono solo che contento di averli ammirati per tutto questo tempo.

Sono un esempio per tutti e valgono tutti i soldi che gli danno perché è semplice logica. Prendono, che so, 50 milioni dall'adidas? Si vede che l'Adidas guadagna di più grazie a loro. Non è che gli sponsor, i club, si divertono a strapagare i giocatori.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2020)

up


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Mi piaceva anche Desaily comunque. Il gol al Barcellona è ancora davanti agli occhi.



Immenso Marcello. Fortissimo sia in difesa che davanti alla difesa. Mostro fisico e grandissima intelligenza tattica. Nella finale contro il Barca è stato stratosferico. Si era mangiato crudo i vari Guardiola Bakero Amor... Fantastico!


----------



## kekkopot (31 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io trovo scandaloso e ridicolo il comportamento di messi


Praticamente va via sbattendo la porta, come un mercenario qualsiasi, dal club che gli ha permesso di diventare quello che è. Visto il suo talento, non escludo che sarebbe diventato il campione che è dappertutto, però bisogna ammettere che il Barca gli ha dato una grande spinta.

Sta rovinando la faccia anche con i tifosi: non ricordo (eventualmente rinfrescatemi) comportamenti simili da parte di bandiere del calibro di Maldini, Del Piero, Totti (su di lui ho qualche dubbio), Zanetti, Puyol ecc...


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Immenso Marcello. Fortissimo sia in difesa che davanti alla difesa. Mostro fisico e grandissima intelligenza tattica. Nella finale contro il Barca è stato stratosferico. Si era mangiato crudo i vari Guardiola Bakero Amor... Fantastico!


Ma la cosa più bella è stata ( non finirò mai di ripeterlo) che quando un calcio estetico incontra un calcio concreto ed essenziale, il calcio estetico e quasi sempre un calcio morto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa più bella è stata ( non finirò mai di ripeterlo) che quando un calcio estetico incontra un calcio concreto ed essenziale, il calcio estetico e quasi sempre un calcio morto.



Quella finale è stato proprio un massacro calcistico. TNonostante avevano uno squadrone Romario Stoichkov Koeman Bakero Guardiola...col gioco spumeggiante. Tutto vero. Ma ci hanno sottovalutato e abbiamo letteralmente camminato e mangiato la Dream Team di Cruyff. Sono stati sorpresi dalla tattica di Capello che aveva scelto un pressing a tutto campo. Poi Savicevic era in serata showtime!


----------

